# probleme avec connexion wifi (livebox) sur mac os x 10.4.7



## rabate69 (3 Septembre 2007)

*probleme avec connexion wifi (livebox) sur mac os x 10.4.7* 
bonjour .
j'ai du mal a configurer mon réseau wifi via livebox .
donc si quelqu'un es fort pour les résolution des probleme sur mac os x 10.4.7 qu'il ce manifeste svp c'est plutot urgent merci a vous.
je donnerais plus amples informations si une réponse favorable est obtenue .
merci de votre compréhension .


----------



## jugnin (3 Septembre 2007)

rabate69 a dit:


> *probleme avec connexion wifi (livebox) sur mac os x 10.4.7*
> bonjour .
> j'ai du mal a configurer mon r&#233;seau wifi via livebox .
> donc si quelqu'un es fort pour les r&#233;solution des probleme sur mac os x 10.4.7 qu'il ce manifeste svp c'est plutot urgent merci a vous.
> ...



Conseil de lapin chasseur : Pour une r&#233;ponse favorable, tu devrais d&#233;j&#224; commencer par d&#233;tailler ton probl&#232;me, expliquer ce qui ne fonctionne pas et les manipulations que tu as tent&#233;es.


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Septembre 2007)

rabate69 a dit:


> *probleme avec connexion wifi (livebox) sur mac os x 10.4.7*
> bonjour .
> j'ai du mal a configurer mon réseau wifi via livebox .
> donc si quelqu'un es fort pour les résolution des probleme sur mac os x 10.4.7 qu'il ce manifeste svp c'est plutot urgent merci a vous.
> ...



Moi je suis très fort !!  Je sais déjà que tu trouvera tout ici


----------



## rabate69 (3 Septembre 2007)

tt simplement ce qui écrit dans le manuel d'installation
préparer les aiport cliquer sur licone de réseau en haut a gauche selectionner livebox XXXX mai seulement au momen ou je devrais trouver WPA personnel il ne s'affiche pas
voila tt


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Septembre 2007)

rabate69 a dit:


> tt simplement ce qui &#233;crit dans le manuel d'installation
> pr&#233;parer les aiport cliquer sur licone de r&#233;seau en haut a gauche selectionner livebox XXXX mai seulement au momen ou je devrais trouver WPA personnel il ne s'affiche pas
> voila tt



Tu crois qu'il va s'afficher comme &#231;a comme par magie?  tu as regard&#233; sur l'&#233;tiquette en dessous de la Box ? il y a la cl&#233;&#8230;

Tu as mis la Box en mode association?  tu arrive au moment ou le mac te demande d'entrer la cl&#233;?


----------



## jugnin (3 Septembre 2007)

rabate69 a dit:


> tt simplement ce qui écrit dans le manuel d'installation
> préparer les aiport cliquer sur licone de réseau en haut a gauche selectionner livebox XXXX mai seulement au momen ou je devrais trouver WPA personnel il ne s'affiche pas
> voila tt



C'est une situation qui a probablement été rencontrée dans le fil que t'indique DM-XM2.


----------



## rabate69 (3 Septembre 2007)

je connais le code je l'ai rentrer d'innombrable fois
le mode syncro '(assoc) est en march
juste un truque mon premier ordi est connecter via usb de la livebox et c'est un PC peut etre que c'est cela qui fausse le tout ?


----------



## rabate69 (3 Septembre 2007)

et ou ce trouve le fil "DM-XM2" stp ?


----------



## jugnin (3 Septembre 2007)

rabate69 a dit:


> et ou ce trouve le fil "DM-XM2" stp ?



Derrière la lien hypetexte de son post (les mots en bleu).


----------

